# Stage 4 Descent



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

La tête de la course - two man break coming down Mount Hamilton. With Sierra Road still to come, this break was doomed...


----------



## heythorp (Feb 17, 2005)

Watching the descent on the coverage was crazy. First the Rabobank rider went right off the road and then the Raidio Shack team tried to lead the entire pelaton off the road. I know the top of that descent can be a bit tricky, but these guys almost killed themselves at the bottom of it.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

The RadioShack team drilling it to keep the break in check...


----------



## Crampandgoslow (Dec 27, 2005)

Hmm, doesn't that Giro on Martens, look sort of, odd?


----------

